
Trump Tweets about Bitcoin - joecoolman
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1149472282584072192
======
andirk
He finishes his critique with his main point that there's nothing better than
the almighty US dollar. He also has no known knowledge of cryptocurrency

